
Interactive Maps of the Accents and Dialects of the UK - fogus
http://www.bl.uk/learning/langlit/sounds/index.html
======
gms
Does anyone know of anywhere else with similar properties? I've never come
across anywhere with such a huge variation of accents and dialects over a
relatively small piece of land, but my experience is limited.

To me (non-American), Americans' differences are far more subtle (and the
variations are nowhere near as numerous as in the UK), even when comparing
between regions that are far-apart.

------
halaric
It's a shame that Firefox doesn't know what to do with the links to the
recordings.

------
lsb
WMA? That's a disappointment.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I'm getting right sick of the British Library being a Microsoft shill.

I've just been reading, again, about their involment in the embarrassment that
is the ISO approved OOXML.

------
albemuth
Would be cool to have Australia, New Zealand, South Africa so you can learn to
spot the differences

